# level 2 hospital with day to day plan costs



## vantastic54 (7 Feb 2014)

Hi i am hoping someone with experience in the industry or more knowledge than i could give me some advice on the above plan.Current plan costing 308 euro per month,we simply cant afford it anymore.The plan is with Aviva.Could somebode suggest an alternative.Our family comprises 2 adults ,3 daughters aged 17,15,12.Many thanks for your help.


----------



## arbitron (8 Feb 2014)

Aviva Level 2 Hospital is a fairly comprehensive mid-level family plan, similar to VHI Health Access (Plan B).

Have you had a look at the Health Insurance Authority website?  They have an excellent Comparison tool that allows you to select you current plan and compare other plans with similar levels of cover.  It gives a very good comparison of what's covered and how much it costs.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2014)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

Here is the www.hia.ie web site and have a look also at the Laya Create a Scheme link https://www.layahealthcare.ie/create/#/createscheme?planID=600&adults=1&children=0&students=0


----------

